
IPhone Virus?  Turn Your Phone Off - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/07/30/iphone-virus/
======
duckbridge
Thanks for the heads up.

------
onreact-com
\- iPhone developer suicide

\- Google Voice fiasco

\- iPhone SMS virus that can overtake the phone

Bad news for Apple all the time.

